# changement de pseudo



## decoris (8 Septembre 2003)

étant donné que la plupart d'entre vous ici soit se trompent sur mon pseudo (décus, déçu, decu, etc...), que pseronne visiblement n'a pigé que c'était un mot latin (malgré ma signature), je l'ai passé au génitif... ça colle moins bien avec le decussatim, qui fait référence au X de mac os X, mais tant pis...

adieu decus, bonjour decoris! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit : qui parmi vous prononçait correctement mon pseudo : "décous" ?
personne je parie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en plus si vous regardez mon premier post dans ces forum, vous verrez qu'il n'a rien d'une personne "déçue", puisque je disais que j'étais content de n'avoir eu aucun problème à installer itunes 2 sur mon ordi...
pour la petite histoire, j'étais encore au lycée lors de mon inscription, et j'ai choisi ce pseudo suite à une version en latin...


----------



## Philito (8 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> étant donné que la plupart d'entre vous ici soit se trompent sur mon pseudo (décus, déçu, decu, etc...), que pseronne visiblement n'a pigé que c'était un mot latin (malgré ma signature), je l'ai passé au génitif... ça colle moins bien avec le decussatim, qui fait référence au X de mac os X, mais tant pis...
> 
> adieu decus, bonjour decoris!



tiens ils ont oublié de remettre tes posts à zéro....? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




encore un qui couche avec les modos qui font pipi sur les nioubies qui leur font popo dessus en retour.... hein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Ben bienvenue Decoris !!!!


----------



## macmarco (8 Septembre 2003)

C'est bien dommage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je suis déçu...


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> (...) encore un qui couche avec les modos qui font pipi sur les nioubies qui leur font popo dessus en retour.... hein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rassure-toi... c'est pas dans mon lit que ça se passe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sinon, pour moi, ça sera toujours Décus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Bonjour Décoris.


----------



## decoris (8 Septembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien dommage...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


moi aussi mais bon... ça m'évitera de poster des post inutiles pour justifier mon pseudo, hein webo!


----------



## Amok (8 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> étant donné que la plupart d'entre vous ici soit se trompent sur mon pseudo (décus, déçu, decu, etc...), que pseronne visiblement n'a pigé que c'était un mot latin (malgré ma signature), je l'ai passé au génitif... ça colle moins bien avec le decussatim, qui fait référence au X de mac os X, mais tant pis...
> 
> adieu decus, bonjour decoris!



<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1063053870Amok">


*Dans ces deux pseudos nazes, quel est le plus naze?*

<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />decus
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />decoris

<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>

Tu as bien fait de changer, car ca change tout!


----------



## macinside (8 Septembre 2003)

je voulais votez amok mais il n'était present :\


----------



## Amok (8 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je voulais votez amok mais il n'était present :\



Mon cher ami à l'orthographe plus que douteuse, puis je vous rappeler que vous allez bientôt me croiser et que ce genre de réponse peut vous couter très très très cher?!


----------



## decoris (8 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dans ces deux pseudos nazes, quel est le plus naze?



j'ai voté décoris aussi... mais bon... fais plutot un sondage pour savoir qui prononcait mon pseudo correctement... au moins maintenant plus d'erreur possible...


----------



## Philito (8 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je voulais votez amok mais il n'était present :\



Par contre, manque l'option "aucun des deux" même si personne n'aurait cliqué, il faut laisser le choix et perso, me manquait: "autant l'un que l'autre !!!! "   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et 5: amok !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







faut demander à Finn de faire les sondages....


----------



## decoris (8 Septembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> me manquait: "autant l'un que l'autre !!!! "



tu veux qu'on se batte???? je suis à BXL cet aprèm à 17h... on se fixe rdv et on se pète la gueule...


----------



## Amok (8 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> tu veux qu'on se batte???? je suis à BXL cet aprèm à 17h... on se fixe rdv et on se pète la gueule...



Bougez pas! j'arrive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Donc je modifie le sondage:

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1063055392Amok">


*Quel est le plus extraordinaire pseudo de tous les temps?*

<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Amok

<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>

Voila...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2003)

Message effacé par Finn_Atlas


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2003)

Je suis pas sur de bien le prononcer maitenant : "Decoloris" c'est çà ? ca fait un peu "endoloris" ou un sortilège sortit tout droit de harry Potter ou je ne sais trop quoi. Bon retour à la vraie discussion essentielle qui tarabusque tout le monde : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1063055820Finn_Atlas">


*En latin, c'est qui le plus fort ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Nominatif
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Vocatif
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Accusatif
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />Génitif
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />Datif
<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" />Ablatif
<input type="radio" name="option" value="7" />Instrumental
<input type="radio" name="option" value="8" />Mackinsidif (grammaire hasardeuse)
<input type="radio" name="option" value="9" />les Gribouillis
<input type="radio" name="option" value="10" />le LucGif animé
<input type="radio" name="option" value="11" />ou .. autre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


_la 4ème c'est la bonne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Philito (8 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> tu veux qu'on se batte???? je suis à BXL cet aprèm à 17h... on se fixe rdv et on se pète la gueule...



Pas de problème, j'ai fini qu'à 5.30 mais je demanderais la permission d'aller me battre dans des combats de rue....

Bon devant Cami ou CLG ????


----------



## barbarella (8 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas sur de bien le prononcer maitenant : "Decoloris" c'est çà ? ca fait un peu "endoloris" ou un sortilège sortit tout droit de harry Potter ou je ne sais trop quoi. Bon retour à la vraie discussion essentielle qui tarabusque tout le monde :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as oublié l'abusif, c'est normal ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Tu as oublié l'abusif, c'est normal ?



oui et puis le vomitif et le ... (vas y Vieux Râleur je t'ai préparé le terrain là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> oui et puis le vomitif et le ... (vas y Vieux Râleur je t'ai préparé le terrain là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perseverare diabolicum


----------



## nato kino (8 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> étant donné que la plupart d'entre vous ici soit se trompent sur mon pseudo (décus, déçu, decu, etc...), que pseronne visiblement n'a pigé que c'était un mot latin (malgré ma signature), je l'ai passé au génitif... ça colle moins bien avec le decussatim, qui fait référence au X de mac os X, mais tant pis...
> 
> adieu decus, bonjour decoris!
> 
> ...



Ça ne fait pas de mal de changer de temps en temps.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Septembre 2003)

Tiens un Doratonotus Decoris...


----------



## sylko (9 Septembre 2003)

Et une Anasaitis Decoris


----------



## WebOliver (9 Septembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Et une Anasaitis Decoris
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je l'avais vue, mais j'arrivais pas à accéder au site...

Par contre, j'ai un nouvel avatar pour Décus, ça vient de chez Microsoft semble-t-il... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ah... m... c'est plus Décus... Je m'y ferai pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Tiens, même en Suisse...







Mais, c'est connu... _Digital Equipment Computer Users Society_







Sinon, j'ai fait une recherche sous mon pseudo dans Google... Ça y est, je suis démasqué... belle moustache...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *Quel est le plus extraordinaire pseudo de tous les temps ?*
> &gt;Amok



Ça ne vaut vraiment que pour les jours où je ne suis pas là...


----------



## decoris (9 Septembre 2003)

euh, les gars, ma signature est toujours valable... je suis toujours le plus beau, le plus moral, le plus vertueux... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon j'aime bien le poisson, on peut en mettre dans un aquarium d'eau douce??, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Philito a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème, j'ai fini qu'à 5.30 mais je demanderais la permission d'aller me battre dans des combats de rue....
> Bon devant Cami ou CLG ????



(deux post en un pour faire plaisir à webo!)

sorry, t'as répondu trop tard, j'étais déjà partis... mias je sui spassé devant chez cami (sans m'arreter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) à 17h35, donc ça aurait été avec plaisir...


----------



## PetIrix (9 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> euh, les gars, ma signature est toujours valable... je suis toujours le plus beau, le plus moral, le plus vertueux...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour l'aquarium, tu peux y mettre un discus!
(Et ça ne se prononce pas discous!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Philito (9 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> sorry, t'as répondu trop tard, j'étais déjà partis... mias je sui spassé devant chez cami (sans m'arreter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut appeller dans ces cas là, bon on remet ça à un autre jour alors....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et on peut se battre sur la Grand' Place, c'est plus spectaculaire !!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en espagnol ça donne: dechorizos, c'est pas mal non plus


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2003)

ça sert à quoi de changer de pseudo ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_j'ai dit une connerie ? _


----------



## decoris (9 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] ça sert à quoi de changer de pseudo ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je savais pas qu'il y avait moyen de changer, avant de voir que sir et toi aviez été modifiés....


----------



## WebOliver (9 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> je savais pas qu'il y avait moyen de changer, avant de voir que sir et toi aviez été modifiés....



Malin... On va assister à une vague de changements... d'autant plus que cette idée me titille depuis quelques temps...


----------



## Zitoune (9 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Malin... On va assister à une vague de changements... d'autant plus que cette idée me titille depuis quelques temps...



UltraFlood© dans les changements de pseudo ?


----------



## decoris (9 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Malin... On va assister à une vague de changements... d'autant plus que cette idée me titille depuis quelques temps...



c'est vrai que maintenant que j'y pense, il est encore plus débile que le miens, ton pseudo!!!
laisse moi te faire des propositions : BMWebOlivier, WebOliviessence, ou, pour faire plus court, WebO...


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Malin... On va assister à une vague de changements... d'autant plus que cette idée me titille depuis quelques temps...



En effet, j'aimerais bien reprendre mon pseudo lors de mon inscription qui a été raboté après les crash de début 2003 ... : Melaurë Curufin

Sinon pour decus, il ne peut que se cacher derrière un autre pseudo vu sa machine ...


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour decus, il ne peut que se cacher derrière un autre pseudo vu sa machine ...



"Decus" était, si je me rappelle ma vieille période Dec 20/20 (avant le Vax), le nom du "club" des utilisateur de Digital :  *DECUS*ers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et c'est la 1ère chose qui m'est venue à l'esprit qd je suis arrivé sur le forum de MacG il y qq mois.


----------



## decoris (9 Septembre 2003)

_je suis tellement connu...
partout, mon nom apparait...
je suis une sorte de dieu vivant...
un jour, vous tous, vous vous en rendrez compte..._


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> _je suis tellement connu...
> partout, mon nom apparait...
> je suis une sorte de dieu vivant...
> un jour, vous tous, vous vous en rendrez compte..._



_  adorateur avatar pingouin gigotant avec lunettes roses ridicules ch. reproduction plâtre haut. 75 cm pour compléter coll. nains jardin. prix ss importance. Ecrire journal qui transmettra   _


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> edit : qui parmi vous prononçait correctement mon pseudo : "décous" ?
> personne je parie...


Moi "décusse, j'étais pas trop loin, j'ai gagné un demi-sucette ?


----------



## decoris (10 Septembre 2003)

une entière, même!!!! c'est déjà pas mal du tout!


----------



## jeanba3000 (10 Septembre 2003)

manque aussi le rosbif


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> _je suis une sorte de dieu vivant..._



c'est blob le dieu vivant


----------



## nato kino (10 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est blob le dieu vivant


Seulement quand DocEvil est absent.


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2003)

docevil c'est une autre sorte de dieu


----------



## jeanba3000 (10 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est blob le dieu vivant



*Les Blobs Attaquent La Plage*

Les Blobs sont sur la plage
Ils s'enfoncent dans le sable
Ils font trembler la terre
Font déborder la mer
Ils vibrent et ils frétillent
Ils attaquent, ils attaquent

Les Blobs (2x)
Les Blobs sont sur la plage

Leur graisse rouge se dandine
Tout comme des plum puddings
Ils suent leur cornets de frites
Par toute leur cellulite
Leur ventre se gonfle de bière
Ils m'attaquent par derrière

Ludwig von 88


----------



## decoris (10 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est blob le dieu vivant



ça c'est toi qui le dis...


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> une entière, même!!!! c'est déjà pas mal du tout!


Cool, une chupa-chups ?

Allez, maintenant que tout le monde a appris comment faut prononcer ton pseudo, tu peux remettre décus, c'est mieux quand-même


----------



## maousse (10 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est toi qui le dis...


de toute façon, avec tous ces gens qui changent de nom, on ne sait plus qui est qui alors bon... Mais oui, je confirme, blob est dieu, il n'est pas là pour le décor ...


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est toi qui le dis...



tout le monde le dit


----------



## Foguenne (11 Septembre 2003)

Bon ben moi j'ai changé de signature pour fêter l'AE.


----------



## alèm (11 Septembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui, je confirme, blob est dieu, il n'est pas là pour le décor ...



Nous avons tous pu le constater lors de la première AES Belge en dormant près de toi (Ô mon dieu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Blob : tu es dieu !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d'ailleurs, maousse (chanceux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) est bien au courant, puisqu'il attend sous peu le fruit d'une "immaculée* conception" ayant eu lieu lors de l'AES Belge.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*_par derrière_**

**_oui, je sais, elle est nulle mais je l'aime bien !_


----------



## maousse (11 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ_ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] d'ailleurs, maousse (chanceux !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai du mal à saisir le concept depuis ce moment, mais j'y travaille... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "immaculée ??" le salopard !


----------



## decoris (11 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mon premier site "sérieux"



qu'est ce que c'est que cet horreur????


----------



## Zitoune (11 Septembre 2003)

Site "sérieux" qui présente des soucis au niveau de l'affichage des caractères avec Camino !


----------



## Ali Baba (11 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> qui parmi vous prononçait correctement mon pseudo : "décous" ?



moi, m'sieur !


----------



## decoris (12 Septembre 2003)

Ali Baba a dit:
			
		

> moi, m'sieur !



ça fait un et demi... tout compte fait il n'y a peut être pas que des incultes, sur macG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









nan, j'déconne, vous êtes beaux et intelligents, même si vous êtes nuls en langues....


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes nuls en langues....



C'est bien la première fois que j'entends ca a mon sujet...


----------



## decoris (12 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien la première fois que j'entends ca a mon sujet...



on peut en avoir une très longue et pas savoir s'en servir...


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> on peut en avoir une très longue et pas savoir s'en servir...



Quoi? Une langue? mais que racontes tu? Tu perds le sens commun, mon jeune ami....


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2003)

Et je le répète, pour la dernière fois.... 

On ne dit pas : Posté à l'origine par Amok 

Mais : Posté à l'origine par "Monsieur Amok", ou éventuellement : "Sa Majesté" (sans oublier les majuscules). 

J'aimerais que les règles élémentaires soient respectées, car comme dit Mackie : "le banyssement n'è pa loing", voire pire pour ceux qui seraient présents la semaine prochaine du côté du stand. 

Je suis d'ailleurs surpris que Gribouille ne soit pas déjà intervenu pour mettre bon ordre dans cette anarchie qui règne actuellement sur les forums, et dont certains d'entre vous semblent se régaler, comme des cochonnets lachés dans la fange. 

Hormis le jeune Foguenne, fournisseur officiel de sangsues, le sieur Grib', Grand Chambeland de la cour et des contrées lointaines, l'adjudant Bengilli aux multiples visages, l'hypernerveux Mackie (mascotte officielle de l'AE 2003 ainsi que chèvre de Bengilli) et toute personne de sexe féminin et à l'apparence gracieuse, il serait temps que les autres se débarrassent de leurs idées communistes, voir anarchistes pour certains. Nous ne sommes pas là pour voir en un gigantesque foutoir les torchons s'accoupler aux mouchoirs de soie. 

Il me semble dommage d'avoir à rappeler régulièrement ces règles de base aux nioubies, qui semblent fort excités à l'approche du 16 septembre. Je tiens à préciser un élément qui va probablement les calmer: des rondes seront organisées à l'entrée du salon afin de repérer les hooligans des forums qui seront immédiatement remis aux autorités compétentes. 

Vous êtes maintenant prévenus. Il ne faudra pas espérer nous adoucir avec des couinements la semaine prochaine.


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2003)

Certains d'entre vous (que je ne nommerais pas, afin de leur éviter le lynchage) ont même eu l'outrecuidance de me contacter par mail afin d'obtenir des passe-droits pour les différents bars VIP du salon.

Il va sans dire que pour ceux-ci il n'est même pas nécessaire d'effectuer le déplacement, car ils seront dès l'entrée cloués sur la porte, pour l'exemple. Les membres des hautes sphères de MacG sont incorruptibles*.

*sous reserves.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Septembre 2003)

Très cher Premier Ministre, Ô Seigneur de L'AE,

Je tenais à vous féliciter pour ce rappel indispensable des règles de bienséances.
Comme disait mon grand père,
Le vers de terre est dans la patate, faisons en vite des frites.


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Comme disait mon grand père,
> Le vers de terre est dans la patate, faisons en vite des frites.



Paroles pleines de bon sens, bien que prononcées par un Belge! je propose que ce magnifique message a la portée incalculable et compréhensible par toutes les cultures soit calicoté* au fronton du stand du pommier.

*et alors?


----------



## Foguenne (12 Septembre 2003)

Très Cher Premier Ministre,

Merci pour ce compliment.
Ne vous inquiétez pas, je suis conscient de ma condition de belge, je saurais rester à ma place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je ne suis pas de ceux qui aiment déambuler dans des deltas faciles...


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2003)

Mr Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Très Cher Premier Ministre,
> 
> Merci pour ce compliment.
> Ne vous inquiétez pas, je suis conscient de ma condition de belge, je saurais rester à ma place.



Votre place très cher ami sera à ma droite, au bar, ceint d'une couronne de lauriers! j'éspère que ma petite flatterie de 0 h 47 avance?



			
				Mr Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas de ceux qui aiment déambuler dans des deltas faciles...



c'est tout a votre honneur, certains ici devraient en prendre de la graine. Vous êtes un exemple pour nos chères têtes blondes, du moins lorsque vous ne buvez pas!


----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2003)

rappel la place de gauche c'est la mienne


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> rappel la place de gauche c'est la mienne



Oui, nous verrons. Comme je porte à gauche, comme beaucoup d'entre nous, je ne suis pas sûr que cet emplacement soit le plus favorable pour toi. Ceci étant, si il y a pénurie de grives, il sera toujours temps de discuter des merles, mais en ultime recours!


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)

OK


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> UltraFlood©



cékoa ?


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)




----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)




----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)




----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2003)

ultrafloodeur power by Zitoune ?


----------



## UltraFloodeur (12 Septembre 2003)

càd ?


----------



## decoris (12 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, nous verrons. Comme je porte à gauche, comme beaucoup d'entre nous,



ça veut dire quoi???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



toi, le petit Amok à la grande langue (bien pendue), tu oses venir polluer mon sujet Ô combien intéressant avec un sujet tel que celui là???

comme dirait mackie, ces pa biens!!!!


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> tu oses venir polluer mon sujet Ô combien intéressant avec un sujet tel que celui là???



C'qui faut pas entendre.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Déjà, toi, je prépare les clous!


----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire quoi????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il me flood pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il troll


----------



## Zitoune (12 Septembre 2003)

Lui aussi ?


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> il serait temps que les autres se débarrassent de leurs idées communistes, voir anarchistes pour certains. Nous ne sommes pas là pour voir en un gigantesque foutoir les torchons s'accoupler aux mouchoirs de soie.



j'ai demandé une réunion expresse de la cellule de Monchy-Lagache Nord pour soumettre ce cas et me permettre de te parler comme tu le souhaites camarade mais la cellule ayant informé la cellule de Tertry qui a déja du faire jurisprudence sur un cas comme celui-ci m'a signifié le refus de cette condition et qu'en aucun cas je ne devais m'écarter de la cause du parti. Voila, camarade Amok, je tenais à t'en faire part. Les progressistes de la cellule avec lesquels j'ai certaines accointances (le vin par exemple totalement interdit chez les autres) m'autorisent à t'appeler par le terme de citoyen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble dommage d'avoir à rappeler régulièrement ces règles de base aux nioubies, qui semblent fort excités à l'approche du 16 septembre. Je tiens à préciser un élément qui va probablement les calmer: des rondes seront organisées à l'entrée du salon afin de repérer les hooligans des forums qui seront immédiatement remis aux autorités compétentes.



la cellule me fait te dire qu'il absolument impossible que les travailleurs acceptent de telles conditions et que toute répression policière se heurtera aux forces du peuple (forces limitées à l'apple expo, je te l'accorde)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes maintenant prévenus. Il ne faudra pas espérer nous adoucir avec des couinements la semaine prochaine.



la cellule me fait te dire que seuls les animaux faibles couinent : les cochons d'inde ou d'ici, les chats battus, macinside, les chiens battus et bengilli quand il remonte sa braguette négligemment. La cellule m'indique que les forces du peuple soutiennent tous les animaux faibles exceptés macinside.


----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2003)

je change de syndicat


----------



## decoris (12 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je change de syndicat



et moi je proteste énergiquement!


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je change de syndicat



tu sais bien que la ligne du parti nous a toujours obligé à faire preuve de prudence avec toi : nous savons que tu soutiens des partis plus gauchistes que nous tout en spoliant le petit producteur en faisant une activité de marché noir que nous n'avons jamais dénoncé car nous sommes loyaux avec ceux qui partagent quelques unes de nos idées : le goulag, la dictature du prolétariat contre ces infâmes chiens capitalistes et des places gratuites pour tout le monde aux concerts de Chantal Goya, d'Alizée et de Lorie.

c'est avec mépris que nous te souhaitons miséres et souffrances sur le long et douloureux chemin de l'ultra-libéralisme camarade macinside.

_t'aurais pas 512Mo de ram avant de partir ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]  des places gratuites pour tout le monde aux concerts de Chantal Goya, d'Alizée et de Lorie.



donc ses toi qui les avaient toutes volé


----------



## alèm (12 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> donc ses toi qui les avaient toutes volé



La Grande Cause que nous défendons excuse tout camarade !!


----------



## Amok (12 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> donc ses toi qui les avaient toutes volé



Ce qu'il y a de terrible, c'est que visiblement il y a un effort: le "ent", probablement en rapport avec "toutes" peut se justifier dans l'absolu, le "ses" avec "toi" (le tien, donc le sien; pourquoi pas) et le volé avec "toi". Il ne reste plus qu'un léger ménage à faire côté technique, mais la logique est bonne!


----------



## decoris (13 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il y a de terrible, c'est que visiblement il y a un effort: le "ent", probablement en rapport avec "toutes" peut se justifier dans l'absolu, le "ses" avec "toi" (le tien, donc le sien; pourquoi pas) et le volé avec "toi". Il ne reste plus qu'un léger ménage à faire côté technique, mais la logique est bonne!




















mais où vas-tu chercher ça...


----------



## alfred (13 Septembre 2003)

Quousque tandem abutere, Amok, patientia nostra?


----------



## decoris (13 Septembre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> Quousque tandem abutere, Amok, patientia nostra?



catilinaires...


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> Quousque tandem abutere, Amok, patientia nostra?



C'est ca: fais le malin. Je préfère une langue vivante à ta langue morte!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> catilinaires...



Mais bien sur et la marmotte ..  *andra moï eneppe moussa polutrôpon os mala pola planktè, epei troyèe hiéron ...*


----------



## Ali Baba (13 Septembre 2003)

"Delenda est... Roma"


(si Caton l'Ancien avait été Carthaginois).


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2003)

Et donc, toute cette merveilleuse prose signifie?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"Amok est le plus fort de l'Ouest", j'éspère. Sinon les mandales vont tomber comme les flèches à Azincourt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Je trouve que les forums partent sur un niveau culturel que bien d'autres doivent nous envier: c'est pas chez MacBidouille ou autres que vous lirez du latin dans le texte, les djeunes. Et vous remarquerez que par modestie pour les autres, je ne parle pas de Mackie et de ses posts, rédigés en vieux francais d'une pureté incomparable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## decoris (13 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et donc, toute cette merveilleuse prose signifie?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...













pour la petite phrase, ça veut dire "combien de temps vas-tu encore abuser de notre patience, AMOK le grand!" (ou amok tout court... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
c'est clair que ça fait très sérieux, mais bon, je trouve nettement plus amusant le déchiffrage du vieux français de mackie que la traduction de classique latin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : je ne te savais pas si drôle, Amok...


----------



## Amok (13 Septembre 2003)

Alfredus a dit:
			
		

> pour la petite phrase, ça veut dire "combien de temps vas-tu encore abuser de notre patience, AMOK le grand!" (ou amok tout court...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je rêve ou il y a crime de lèse? Monsieur Alfred me parle non seulement d'égal à égal, mais de plus se permet de parler de patience. Et non pas en son nom, le vil, mais au nom de tous! J'en appelle aux anciens : doit on accepter cela, en latin ou pas? 



			
				decoris a dit:
			
		

> ps : je ne te savais pas si drôle, Amok...



Je suis pervers, méchant, obsédé, violent, Gribouillophile, destructeur du bien d'autrui, voleur de femmes et de poules, malin comme un renard, agile comme un singe, aussi bon nageur que l'homme de l'atlantide. Je maîtrise parfaitement toutes mes extrémités, j'ai des oreilles mobiles, des crocs acérés, je suis nictalope, forvm moderator et mangeur de pingouins qui dansent. Je hais la sotise, l'erreur, le péché et la lésine qui occupent ton esprit et travaillent ton corps, alimentant tes aimables remords comme les mendiants nourrissent leur vermine. Je suis infréquentable, je n'ai pas d'amis, je marche dans la vie comme un chat dans un cimetière, je me nourris exclusivement de cendres, je couche avec Bengilli, j'aime qu'il m'attache au radiateur en m'insultant avant de me faire subir des choses (oh! des choses!). J'aime bien la coupe de mackie, ce qui dénote d'un esprit torturé. J'aime la splendeur triste de la lune blafarde et solennelle les nuits mélancoliques et lourdes d'été, pleines de silence et d'obscurité et qui bercent sur l'azur qu'un vent doux effleure les arbres qui frissonnent et les zoziaux qui pleurent. J'aime visiter les refuges pour animaux, surtout les jours de nettoyage, j'aime regarder les infos pour voir le monde à feu et a sang.

Et j'ai les yeux jaunes. Je ne suis pas drôle.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2003)

et le grec ? t'aime pas le grec ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pervers, méchant, obsédé, violent, Gribouillophile, destructeur du bien d'autrui, voleur de femmes et de poules, malin comme un renard, agile comme un singe, aussi bon nageur que l'homme de l'atlantide. Je maîtrise parfaitement toutes mes extrémités, j'ai des oreilles mobiles, des crocs acérés, je suis nictalope, forvm moderator et mangeur de pingouins qui dansent. Je hais la sotise, l'erreur, le péché et la lésine qui occupent ton esprit et travaillent ton corps, alimentant tes aimables remords comme les mendiants nourrissent leur vermine. Je suis infréquentable, je n'ai pas d'amis, je marche dans la vie comme un chat dans un cimetière, je me nourris exclusivement de cendres, je couche avec Bengilli, j'aime qu'il m'attache au radiateur en m'insultant avant de me faire subir des choses (oh! des choses!). J'aime bien la coupe de mackie, ce qui dénote d'un esprit torturé. J'aime la splendeur triste de la lune blafarde et solennelle les nuits mélancoliques et lourdes d'été, pleines de silence et d'obscurité et qui bercent sur l'azur qu'un vent doux effleure les arbres qui frissonnent et les zoziaux qui pleurent. J'aime visiter les refuges pour animaux, surtout les jours de nettoyage, j'aime regarder les infos pour voir le monde à feu et a sang.
> 
> Et j'ai les yeux jaunes. Je ne suis pas drôle.



Je confirme.
Et en plus, il est moche et sourd.
Il a dit qu'il était pervers ? Ah, autant pour moi...


----------



## macinside (13 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pervers, méchant, obsédé, violent, Gribouillophile, destructeur du bien d'autrui, voleur de femmes et de poules, malin comme un renard, agile comme un singe, aussi bon nageur que l'homme de l'atlantide. Je maîtrise parfaitement toutes mes extrémités, j'ai des oreilles mobiles, des crocs acérés, je suis nictalope, forvm moderator et mangeur de pingouins qui dansent. Je hais la sotise, l'erreur, le péché et la lésine qui occupent ton esprit et travaillent ton corps, alimentant tes aimables remords comme les mendiants nourrissent leur vermine. Je suis infréquentable, je n'ai pas d'amis, je marche dans la vie comme un chat dans un cimetière, je me nourris exclusivement de cendres, je couche avec Bengilli, j'aime qu'il m'attache au radiateur en m'insultant avant de me faire subir des choses (oh! des choses!). J'aime bien la coupe de mackie, ce qui dénote d'un esprit torturé. J'aime la splendeur triste de la lune blafarde et solennelle les nuits mélancoliques et lourdes d'été, pleines de silence et d'obscurité et qui bercent sur l'azur qu'un vent doux effleure les arbres qui frissonnent et les zoziaux qui pleurent. J'aime visiter les refuges pour animaux, surtout les jours de nettoyage, j'aime regarder les infos pour voir le monde à feu et a sang.
> 
> Et j'ai les yeux jaunes. Je ne suis pas drôle.



mais droopy reste plus fort que toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 parce que c'est toujours lui qui  repart avec la pinups


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2003)

M. le Premier ministre a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur Décoris me parle non seulement d'égal à égal, mais de plus se permet de parler de patience. Et non pas en son nom, le vil, mais au nom de tous! J'en appelle aux anciens : doit-on accepter cela, en latin ou pas ?



Mon cher Premier ministre, mon Momok, ma biquette,

Aurait-on jamais pu croire qu'une telle chose soit possible ? Comment ? Un manant, un moins-que-rien  Que dis-je un moins-que-rien ? C'est bien pire !  _un fort en thème_, se permettre de vous prendre à partie de la sorte ! Et au grand jour encore ! Il semble que dans ces temps troublés que nous vivons, la populace ne craint plus, hélas, le courroux de son élite et, pour tout dire, de ses maîtres.
Il va sans dire que, dans cette épreuve que vous traversez, mes pensées vous accompagnent. Je n'ai pas de mots assez vils pour flétrir pareille conduite ou, pour mieux dire, pareille absence de retenue et pareil manque de respect. Je sais votre courage exemplaire et votre ténacité. C'est pourquoi que je ne doute pas que vous aurez tôt fait de mâter la foule des ingrats : de tels affronts ne doivent pas rester impunis.

Avec toute mon amitié et ma reconnaissance pour vos uvres diverses, je reste, Monsieur le Premier ministre, mon Momok, ma biquette, votre très humble, très dévoué et très désobéissant serviteur.

P.S. : Pense à acheter des filets de sole si tu vas faire les courses. Il faudrait aussi de la litière pour le chat.


----------



## Bilbo (14 Septembre 2003)

J'ai bien conscience de ma condition de manant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et c'est bien le problème. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<ul type="square">[*]Decoris me propose comme étalon absolu de beauté, moralité et vertu un être ventripotent, aux pieds plats qui se cache derrière de grosses lunettes rouges ;[*]certaines pointures du bar sont, à l'évidence, polythéistes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ;[*]Sa Majesté Monsieur Amok (les majuscules y sont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) se fait appeler « Très Cher Premier Ministre » et tolère de tels écarts de la part d'un belge noceur et ivrogne notoire ;[*]le plus grand floodeur de tous les temps, j'ai nommé [MGZ] alèm, suggère d'apostropher ceux qu'on appelait « Maître 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 » par le sobriquet de « camarade » ;[*]DocEvil interpelle Sa Majesté Monsieur Amok (les majuscules y sont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) « mon Momok, ma biquette ». C'est peut-être normal puisque j'ai cru comprendre que DocEvil faisait partie du panthéon. Mais alors pourquoi dit-il « votre très humble, très dévoué et très désobéissant serviteur » à Sa Majesté Monsieur Amok (les majuscules y sont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ?[/list]
Bref, je suis désemparé et je crois que le seul moyen de garder le peu de santé mentale qui me reste est de me cantonner dans un agnosticisme de bon aloi.


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Septembre 2003)

Le mieux est de venir à l'AEC et de ne pas fréquenter le bar en attendant.


----------



## Ali Baba (14 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> et le grec ? t'aime pas le grec ?



??? ???? ?? ????? ?? ?????? ????. 
? ???, ?????????? ?? ???????????? ???, 
????? ???????? ??? ?? ??? ?? ?? ????, ??? ??? ?? 
?? ???? ??????, ??? ?? ?? ??? ???? ??????. 

Edit : bon ben le grec ils aiment pas ça sur MacGe... voici la transcription :

Iou iou; ta pant' an ex?koi saph?. 
? ph?s, teleutaion se prosblepsaimi nun, 
hostis pephasmai phus t' aph' h?n ou khr?n, xun hois t' 
ou khr?n homil?n, hous te m' ouk edei ktan?n.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Septembre 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Bref, je suis désemparé et je crois que le seul moyen de garder le peu de santé mentale qui me reste est de me cantonner dans un agnosticisme de bon aloi.



J'allais vous le suggérer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s. J'ai appris un nouveau mot (agnosticisme)


----------



## decoris (14 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> blabla



comment oses-tu trahir les paroles d'Amok le Drôle, en modifiant si sournoisement sa citation? ce genre d'acte mérite une peine exemplaire...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Septembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Le mieux est de venir à l'AEC et de ne pas fréquenter le bar en attendant.



je ne suis pas si sur que çà que cette solution soit la meilleure.. le goudron et les plumes pour les nioubies !!


----------



## world is yours (14 Septembre 2003)

j'attends...


----------



## Bilbo (14 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> le goudron et les plumes pour les nioubies !!



Il faudrait que tu sois précis sur ce qu'est un newbie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Si le critère est la date d'enregistrement, je me permets de t'informer qu'il y a une maxime qui courrait  dans le bar bien avant que tu n'y fasses tes ravages. Et pour t'éviter une longue lecture, un extrait :











À+


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Septembre 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait que tu soit précis sur ce qu'est un newbie.



Merci du lien l'ami mais je connaissais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et je parlais des non initiés au Lou Pascalou, ceux qui passent par là à tout hasard et qui vont se retrouver coincé entre un Amok et un Bengilli se lancant des défis à grands coups de Vodka... et je ne parle pas des autres


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2003)

en plus il y plusieurs sortes de vodka au lou


----------



## Bilbo (14 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et je parlais des non initiés au Lou Pascalou,



Dans ce cas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il va falloir que je fasse un stock de crème solaire. Certains estivants qui étaient sur la côte atlantique m'ont dit que ça marchait bien contre le pétrole. Il faudra que j'essaie sur le goudron. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## alfred (14 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> la lésine



bon, il n'a pas lu cicéron, mais il a lu baudelaire. 
c'est déjà ça.


----------



## alfred (14 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> forum



ah ben non, finalement il sait un peu de latin.


----------



## Amok (14 Septembre 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Posté hélas à l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />  je couche avec Bengilli  

[/QUOTE]

Il aime les femmes mures.

<blockquote><font class="small"> Posté à l'origine de ci de là par Amok:</font><hr />  a (...) e (...) i (...) o (...) u (...) y (...) 

[/QUOTE]

Il connait toutes ses voyelles.


----------



## kamkil (14 Septembre 2003)

Encore une fois je vais pas me faire c**** à lire les 5 pages que vous avez réussi à pondre sur ce sujet mais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enfin voilà c'était juste pour dire que decoris était le plus naze (+80% c'est pas rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) par rapport à decus -que je ne prononcait pas en latin même en ayant fait trois ans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- et que faudrait songer à encore en changer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Pourquoi pas dekus ou dequs?


----------



## decoris (14 Septembre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas dekus ou dequs?



parceque ca veut rien dire du tout!!!!

allez, je changerai de pseudo quand les powerbook G5 seront là..


----------



## alfred (14 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> allez, je changerai de pseudo quand les powerbook G5 seront là..



et on peut faire des suggestions? 

disco, (discere, didici) apprendre, apprendre de,


----------



## kamkil (14 Septembre 2003)

T'es pas obligé que ca veuille dire quelque chose obligatoirement!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (c'est français ma phrase là? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Juste que ca sonne bien et sympa... et pas idiot ou évocateur


----------



## alèm (15 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et je parlais des non initiés au Lou Pascalou, ceux qui passent par là à tout hasard et qui vont se retrouver coincé entre un Amok et un Bengilli se lancant des défis à grands coups de Vodka... et je ne parle pas des autres



jamais vu Amok et Bengilli se lançant des défis à coup de Vodka au Pascalou...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ils ont de la tenue et connaissent l'usage des BackRooms !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre, le Hero (un MGZ), lui, à la vodka, faut pas avoir peur pour le suivre !! quels soiffards ces MGZ !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




attention aussi au Mackie, il vomit partout quand il a bu !


----------



## tomtom (15 Septembre 2003)

MGZ alèm a dit:
			
		

> attention aussi au Mackie, il vomit partout quand il a bu !



Je pensais que c'était quand il était content d'avoir bu


----------



## alèm (15 Septembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais que c'était quand il était content d'avoir bu



il ressemble plus à un marsupilami qu'à un héros de SouthPark pour être très franc avec toi !


----------



## Amok (15 Septembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> jamais vu Amok et Bengilli se lançant des défis à coup de Vodka au Pascalou...
> 
> ...



Tout à fait exact: nous ne buvons d'une façon étourdissante que dans des lieux dignes. J'entends par là des hôtels possédant plus d'étoiles que les sujets les plus interressants de ces forums, et entourés de professionnelles aptes a faire lever tous les membres.

Nous ne nous complaisons que dans le pourpre, l'or, la soie et la pureté.


----------



## macinside (15 Septembre 2003)

HOUBA !


----------



## macinside (15 Septembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait exact: nous ne buvons d'une façon étourdissante que dans des lieux dignes. J'entends par là des hôtels possédant plus d'étoiles que les sujets les plus interressants de ces forums, et entourés de professionnelles aptes a faire lever tous les membres.
> 
> Nous ne nous complaisons que dans le pourpre et l'or.



je suis votre homme pour la prochaine descente


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> étant donné que la plupart d'entre vous ici soit se trompent sur mon pseudo (décus, déçu, decu, etc...), que pseronne visiblement n'a pigé que c'était un mot latin (malgré ma signature), je l'ai passé au génitif... ça colle moins bien avec le decussatim, qui fait référence au X de mac os X, mais tant pis...
> 
> adieu decus, bonjour decoris!
> 
> ...



le pseudo,pas grave...
mais s'te plait,change ton avatar...


----------



## UltraFloodeur (15 Septembre 2003)

Syd, moi j'aime bien ton nouvel avatar


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Septembre 2003)

Tu t'es toujours pas trouvé d'avatar UltraFloodeur, il va falloir remedier à ca


----------



## UltraFloodeur (15 Septembre 2003)

pas vraiment d'idée pour l'instant...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Septembre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Syd, moi j'aime bien ton nouvel avatar



merci .  l'original 



 merci Phil' de mettre les images en lien lorsqu'elles font 3 mètres de large 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tout le monde n'a pas un 23 pouces


----------



## alèm (15 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis votre homme pour la prochaine descente



en ce qui te concerne, ça ressemblera plutot à une descente d'organes...


----------



## decoris (17 Septembre 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le pseudo,pas grave...
> mais s'te plait,change ton avatar...



j'adore mon avatar... et toi avec ta photo de fille, t'as pas honte???


----------

